# Good coffe in the MH



## alwaysared (Dec 16, 2017)

*Good coffee in the MH*

What do you use to brew good coffee in your motorhome? I'm looking for something that doesn't cost the earth, is easy to use and brews great coffee. Any suggestions?

Regards,
Del


----------



## n brown (Dec 16, 2017)

Bialetti Moka Express Espresso Maker, 3 Cup: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home  with hot milk whisked to a froth on top


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 16, 2017)

*An Italian or French*

One of these


Provided it will fit OK on a gas ring

OK a bit of a fuss and sometimes you may need to clean up after
BUT IMO the only way to get good coffee (eg for breakfast or after dinner) at other times just use a very good instant (Gold blend or the like!)


----------



## silverweed (Dec 16, 2017)

Aeropress. Excellent easy to use and only £25. Most important is to choose your coffee wisely. It uses filter papers which work out at 1p but you can buy a mess filter if you prefer to use one. Very easy to clean, leave for a minute after use, turn upside down and quickly push plunger and all the grouts pop out in a disc


----------



## colinm (Dec 16, 2017)

We use a glass caffetiere which has a insulated surround.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 16, 2017)

Instant gold blend for us, made with milk.Easy to adjust to suit individual tastes.


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 16, 2017)

A stainless steel caffetiere and some decent coffee. The dregs are biodegradable and can be thrown into the undergrowth.


----------



## 1807truckman (Dec 16, 2017)

Glass caffetiere from IKEA when we first got a motorhome, we tend to use ready ground coffee, sometimes I'll grind some beans before we leave home and put them in a Kilner jar in the van, always use a good quality coffee.

Graham


----------



## stonedaddy (Dec 16, 2017)

yorkslass said:


> Instant gold blend for us, made with milk.Easy to adjust to suit individual tastes.



Took my post there Sue. Pan of boiled milk or kettle of boiled water or mixture to suit taste. Any instant coffee that suits the taste buds. So easy and fast.
.... Tom ....


----------



## r4dent (Dec 16, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> A stainless steel cafetiere and some decent coffee.



100% agree.  


I drink black coffee with no sugar, so I need a decent brew.

The only instant I will drink is Millicanco.


----------



## colinm (Dec 16, 2017)

r4dent said:


> 100% agree.
> 
> 
> I drink black coffee with no sugar, so I need a decent brew.
> ...



Gf got some Gold Blend Barista Style t'other week, it was quite good for an instant.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 16, 2017)

I have a stainless steel cafetière double walled so it keeps the coffee hot I also have 3 glass ones 1cup 3 cup and an eight cup I also have a aero press which is brilliant and I also use sainsburys one cup coffee bags yes I am a bit of a coffee freak and there is no way gold blend or any other in stand coffee can even be referred to as coffee.


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 16, 2017)

In the MH we keep it simple & use a drip coffee filter holder with filter paper. Coffee brewed quickly just the time taken to boil the kettle, it's then down to the quality of the coffee you use & how much you put in for how strong you like it. Have a Tassimo at home (Xmas present a few years ago) it's ok but also have a cheap electric (about 3€ from some French supermarket) which is basically the same as the drip filter holder but heats the water itself.


----------



## Lazlo (Dec 16, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> One of theseView attachment 60149
> 
> Provided it will fit OK on a gas ring
> 
> ...



Stove pot for me too,absolutely no hassle to clean just use a stubby paint brush to get rid of the coffee ground saves on water no mess


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 16, 2017)

stonedaddy said:


> Took my post there Sue. Pan of boiled milk or kettle of boiled water or mixture to suit taste. Any instant coffee that suits the taste buds. So easy and fast.
> .... Tom ....



We're easy pleased Tom. 
TBH, I find a lot of the filter coffee is way too strong for my taste buds.
Having said all that, coffee is the only hot drink I like, can't stand tea.
Long live gold blend


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Dec 16, 2017)

Nespresso...what else :scared::bow::bow:


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 16, 2017)

Kontiki said:


> In the MH we keep it simple & use a drip coffee filter holder with filter paper. Coffee brewed quickly just the time taken to boil the kettle, it's then down to the quality of the coffee you use & how much you put in for how strong you like it. Have a Tassimo at home (Xmas present a few years ago) it's ok but also have a cheap electric (about 3€ from some French supermarket) which is basically the same as the drip filter holder but heats the water itself.


How about one of these!

Regards,
Del


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 16, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> How about one of these!
> 
> Regards,
> Del



Wow love that need to look into them.


----------



## GeoffL (Dec 16, 2017)

Aeropress for me. Quick and easy to use and quick to clean up after with a couple of kitchen towels. FWIW, I have yet to find an instant coffee with an acceptable taste.


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 16, 2017)

Vintage COFFEE PERCOLATOR Comet Aluminum 5 pc 1950s Coffee Maker 6.5" Glass Knob  | eBay

i have something like this in my van ..... i  put it on the gas hob. i empty grounds into the  hedges.

Amdyjanet is the coffee expert...  i wont divulge how many different coffee machines he knows about !!!!


----------



## maxi77 (Dec 16, 2017)

Another vote for Aeropress but for large volumes we have a French press but i have also now got a hand pump single expresso machine which is not bad


----------



## harrow (Dec 16, 2017)

Coffee ?

Are you trying to poison me ? 

Punjana tea bags for me.

:rulez:   :rulez:   :rulez:

I always have a jar of smart price instant coffee for emergencies


----------



## robell (Dec 16, 2017)

As the primary coffee drinker, I use one of these. Cheap and cheerful and doesn't take up a lot of room.

finum Medium Brewing Basket, Black: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 16, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Vintage COFFEE PERCOLATOR Comet Aluminum 5 pc 1950s Coffee Maker 6.5" Glass Knob  | eBay
> 
> i have something like this in my van ..... i  put it on the gas hob. i empty grounds into the  hedges.
> 
> Amdyjanet is the coffee expert...  i wont divulge how many different coffee machines he knows about !!!!





Hi Collette this is my vintage one that I use at home  it’s the full  Sina set including tray I bought it of an old lady that had got it as a wedding present in the 50s and put it away and never used it it was boxed and still had the wedding gift card in the box, it’s my favourite but I bet I could give Andyjanet a run for their money in the coffee gadgets I have 6 in my van lol


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 16, 2017)

Out of all my various coffee machines, pots and cafetières this is my favourite though it’s so old I dare not use it anymore.


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 16, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Wow love that need to look into them.


Seems like they are only available from the USA there are a few on eBay,  but the shipping and customs makes them expensive.

Regards,
Del


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 16, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> Seems like they are only available from the USA there are a few on eBay,  but the shipping and customs makes them expensive.
> 
> Regards,
> Del



Yes I looked and I bought one £65 with postage and import tax but another one for my collection lol.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 17, 2017)

Another Aeropress here.  Been using it every day for over 2.5 years in the Moho.  As a previous post says, you are left with a plug of grinds so very easy to clean. Only annoyance is when I drop all the papers on the floor!


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 17, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Yes I looked and I bought one £65 with postage and import tax but another one for my collection lol.


I hope it is as good as it looks, you'll have to let us know what you think when you get it. 

Regards, 
Del


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 17, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> What do you use to brew good coffee in your motorhome? I'm looking for something that doesn't cost the earth, is easy to use and brews great coffee. Any suggestions?
> 
> Regards,
> Del



Last summer I found myself parked up for a week in Ullapool's campsite while waiting for my nephew and his missus coming back from Lewis with a steering problem in his van ... one evening I had the "honour" of a french family pitch their 2 small tents, literally on the doorstep of my van (there was loads of roomier places for them in the site,) I tried the usual, farting, dog barking, dog saying hello (she's dead friendly and effing persistent) ... all to no avail, so in the end I decided, "sod them, they'll just have to suffer my snoring."

Early the next morning I was awake well before them, and eventually the mother figure (looked like mum, daughter and son) exited the tent she shared with the daughter and wandered off ... half an hour or so later she re-appeared carrying a Tesco bag and started to make their "petit dejeuner" ... breakfast to us folks.

Anyhoo, the reason I write this is simple ... to make her coffe, cafe or as I call it coffee, she simply boiled some water and, using the filter bitty out of an everyday coffee machine type brewer thingie which she sat on a small plastic bowl, and poured the water through ... I think she *might* have let it sit in the liquid, but I'm not sure.  Once she was ready to drink some she simply poured it from the bowl into her cup and added milk and sugar (I think.)  Now I'm not a great coffee fan, but I do enjoy a decent cup of freshly made coffee (I use Lavazza, I like it kinda strong and I always add a pinch of salt ... try it, it makes the coffee taste MUCH better) ... so when I finally got home, I whipped the "gold" filter out of my expensive and fancy "bean to cup" coffee maker, and, using a fresh packet of Lavazza's finely ground, tried her technique, it made a really nice drink when added to some neuked milk to make a latte.

I did improve the result a little by using a paper filter inside the wire filter in later experiments, but that's really not needed unless you really like to get rid of the finest of grounds which will pass through the wire filter.  A great way to make one cup, mug or whatever but obviously can be easily adapted to make a bigger potful if required.

One last thing re. making latte ... if you have one of those glass coffee pot things that have a plunger in them (Caffetiere I think they are called) then heat yer milk in the microwave and use the caffetiere to froth it up by filling it to ¼ full of warm/hot milk and pump the plunger up and down a few times to aerate the milk ... the more vigorously you operate the plunger the frothier the milk gets ... looks ever so nice when you serve someone a latte with an effing great big "head" on it ... and seriously, try the pinch of salt in your coffee, it really makes it taste creamier, smoother and much more full bodied ... works with all coffee, instant or fresh etc.



n brown said:


> Bialetti Moka Express Espresso Maker, 3 Cup: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home  with hot milk whisked to a froth on top



Above costs ... nearly £20

ZJENE 12-16 Cup Basket Style Permanent Gold Tone Coffee Filter (123*98*74.5mm, Gold): Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home ... a lot cheaper. ... This costs £1.67


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 17, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Yes I looked and I bought one £65 with postage and import tax but another one for my collection lol.



Apparently they will melt if you forget to turn off the heat when it is finished brewing ... but will keep coffee hot if you turn the heat down to minimum.


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 17, 2017)

well drink to much coffee so as long as it black and taste reasionable then it can be filter  instant  do hacve a exprsso machine hiding under kitchen sink


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 17, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> I hope it is as good as it looks, you'll have to let us know what you think when you get it.
> 
> Regards,
> Del



Will do I just thought it would be great at meets when brewing up for a few of us .


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 17, 2017)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Last summer I found myself parked up for a week in Ullapool's campsite while waiting for my nephew and his missus coming back from Lewis with a steering problem in his van ... one evening I had the "honour" of a french family pitch their 2 small tents, literally on the doorstep of my van (there was loads of roomier places for them in the site,) I tried the usual, farting, dog barking, dog saying hello (she's dead friendly and effing persistent) ... all to no avail, so in the end I decided, "sod them, they'll just have to suffer my snoring.
> 
> Early the next morning I was awake well before them, and eventually the mother figure (looked like mum, daughter and son) exited the tent she shared with the daughter and wandered off ... half an hour or so later she re-appeared carrying a Tesco bag and started to make their "petit dejeuner" ... breakfast to us folks.
> 
> ...



Sound simular to this backpacking idea, simple but effective and according to my link you need to make "cowboy" coffee first for the optimum taste lol

Regards,
Del


----------



## Deleted member 56550 (Dec 17, 2017)

loulou said:


> Nespresso...what else :scared::bow::bow:



We agree!

Can't do without it.

Regards,

Paul.


----------



## jennyp19 (Dec 17, 2017)

Until now I’ve been using a cafetière in MH but daughter just bought me an Aeropresse. Quite impressed with it - now ordered one for MH and a couple of the mesh filters.  I must admit I do like M & S Kenyan ground coffee. Brought a few packs of Kenyan coffee on way back from Spain but still prefer M&S. 

Don’t forget the ‘funny milk’ - you’ll have to ask Molly2 and Chris about that one


----------



## Mike Young (Dec 17, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> One of theseView attachment 60149
> 
> Provided it will fit OK on a gas ring
> 
> ...



Yep this is my choice as well, no filters to muck about with either! I've tried a few others but so far this one hasn't been beaten, I drink my coffee black and strong.


----------



## highyield (Dec 17, 2017)

*French press*

We always use a French press to make our coffee. Very easy to handle and to clean. We use ground coffee and try to get good Quality to enjoy the taste of it.


----------



## Minisorella (Dec 17, 2017)

I've had all kinds of percolators, drip filter machines and cafetieres over the years and still use an espresso machine at home. Now it's just me and I don't have to make a pot, I've got a couple of these... not at that price though!

SwissGold Coffee Filter - one cup, reusable - KF300: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
I use the one on the van with filter papers because I'm a messy disaster with grounds and, besides, I might want a second cup when I'm still in my skivvies and can't make the dash to the hedgerow :dance: 
I grind the beans at home before I go away and keep them in a ziplock in the freezer box.

Having said all that, things have changed a bit. I honestly loathed instant coffee until fairly recently. Trust me, I thought I'd tried them all, from supermarket brands to Kenco to Milicano Espresso... just didn't like them at all - yuck! Then someone gave me an instant coffee that really I liked... turned out to be Bellarom Rich Roast from Lidl! Shocked doesn't quite cover it :rolleyes2:


----------



## Les Haro (Dec 17, 2017)

When we do Warners ( tendered for all of them in 2018) its a Fracino  2 grands worth, but other wise its a double skinned stainless 2 or 4 cup.


----------



## Dorwyn (Dec 17, 2017)

*My favourite coffee*

I use a Smart Café cafetière mug by Zyliss, which is double skinned so keeps warm for quite a while, the mug has a fine mesh cafétière slider with a O ring surround. The coffee is very hot when first made, so not ideal when you're in a rush, but anticipation does make you appreciate a wonderful coffee. For me it makes the perfect cup. Or is it mug? They are less than £10 delivered from Amazon. If in a hurry, I use a cone and filter into the same mug, but the filter takes out more of the "oils". I prefer what I term the full fat kind. Getting rid of the grouts is the only issue, when you're on an aires and the next van is only 18 inches away! Just swill and throw out the back.

I have the Aeropress, but don't think it improves over the Smart Café, and is such a faff. I have one for sale, almost unused, if interested. With travel bag and filter.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Dec 17, 2017)

One of my favourites is Douwe Egberts Dark Roast, Black, no sugar, sweetened with a secret ingredient, a generous slug of Glayva...  :tongue:  As long as you're not driving of course..


----------



## bodgeitnscarper (Dec 17, 2017)

Bialetti Espresso sove top pot for us with Morrisons 'The Best' Brazilian Espresso Ground coffee in a black bag with red text.
1/2 a cup of poured coffee topped up with boiled water and milk shaken in a bottle to froth it up, it makes a wonderful 'Bodge-i-cano'.
We use it at home and in the van.

IIRC ours is the 6 cup version which makes 2 mugs of Bodge-i-cano (Americano) or 3 cups.


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 17, 2017)

For the price Lidl Belarom instant is excellent.


----------



## Wully (Dec 17, 2017)

I’ve got s wee tasimo machine needs 240 but love a nice costa espresso first thing strong black and it makes a nice cappuccino always the same.


----------



## REC (Dec 18, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> A stainless steel caffetiere and some decent coffee. The dregs are biodegradable and can be thrown into the undergrowth.



That's what we do too. Our caffetere is insulated too so the coffee is really hot. I hate coffee so Dave gets the lot!


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 19, 2017)

*Cold weather coffee*

Try adding a pinch of cinnamon and half a teaspoon of sugar ... warming.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 19, 2017)

I like Sainsbury’s coffee but of my favourites is Romboutes but getting harder and harder to find you can get the one cup filters but loose fresh coffee no one sells it anymore so I joined their coffee club and buy it direct now,although the Lidl gold isn’t s bad coffee I drink only black coffee with the occasional adaptive Baileys, Whiskey.


----------



## n brown (Dec 19, 2017)

we liked the espresso with milk we drank abroad, tried a number of makes in different cafes. some were harsh enough to make you feel sick all morning, most French coffees have that effect on me, and if you only drink one a day , you want it to be right, so we drink Delta coffee from the Algarve-lovely and smooth, made with three heaped tsps in a Kabalo 3 cup pot, with frothy milk- mainly froth PRODUKT Milk-frother Black  - IKEA


----------



## wildebus (Dec 19, 2017)

yorkslass said:


> Instant gold blend for us, made with milk.Easy to adjust to suit individual tastes.


I prefer Douwe Egberts Instant Granules myself :tongue:

machines with little pots.... cafetieres ... perculators ... too much faff 


(I also like Carnation Evaporated Milk in mine :scared:  depends how you are brought I guess?  Me, it was "Karat Kinder Kaffee mit dosenmilch" - don't do posh in NRW :lol-053: )


----------



## wildebus (Dec 19, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> I like Sainsbury’s coffee but of my favourites is Romboutes but getting harder and harder to find you can get the one cup filters but loose fresh coffee no one sells it anymore so I joined their coffee club and buy it direct now,although the Lidl gold isn’t s bad coffee I drink only black coffee with the occasional adaptive Baileys, Whiskey.


If you like Rombouts coffee (I do like their no-faff one-cup filters) I would think you would also like Jacobs  (pronounced jak-cobbs) Coffee?  It is (originally) German so I think might pop up in Lidls occasionally?
This is the stuff you could try ... Jacobs Kronung,Genuine German coffee beans 500g: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery


----------



## n brown (Dec 19, 2017)

*one for the coffee snobs*

for a strong black espresso in a hurry
the machine had broken down and i'd asked for a 'bica' ,small espresso
the lady apologised and put 3 heaped spoonfuls of Nescafe in the tiny cup, and a bit of boiling water
not bad ! instant coffee buzz !


----------



## Welsh will (Dec 19, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> One of theseView attachment 60149
> 
> Provided it will fit OK on a gas ring
> 
> ...



We use 1 if these at home as my Mrs needs her coffee fix! They are Brilliant and deffinatly going to put 1 in van once complete....we have a 9 cup one....makes 2 lattes fine


----------



## hotrats (Dec 22, 2017)

*Nice cuppa.*

You can get this ground or bean,very tastey.


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 23, 2017)

*Coffee by percolator*

Tried cafietieres insulated and not, instant, and machines at peoples houses, but a standard percolator like jagmanx links for us, best coffee and fits on our little gas ring. No mess usually, shake out grounds in hedge wipe perforated plate with a finger, ready for next time. Asda leithe Nicaraguan  mixed with Aldi java, we prefer that and find European coffee harsh so we take enough bags from home for the duration.


----------



## TissyD (Dec 23, 2017)

Jar of Aldi instant and a kettle of hot water.


----------



## peter palance (Dec 24, 2017)

*please*



alwaysared said:


> What do you use to brew good coffee in your motorhome? I'm looking for something that doesn't cost the earth, is easy to use and brews great coffee. Any suggestions?
> 
> Regards,
> Del



 please turn on the gas?  pj


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 24, 2017)

peter palance said:


> please turn on the gas?  pj


What's gas?

Regards,
Del


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 24, 2017)

hairydog said:


> It's the aftermath of sprouts.


Looks like Aldi instant for me then, I don't like sprouts!

Regards,
Del


----------



## GeoffL (Dec 24, 2017)

For those thinking of getting a Bialetti Moka type espresso maker, Sainsburys currently have a 6-cup size 'clone' on sale for under a tenner (clicky link). Makes a decent cup that's on par with my Aeropress, potentially with less faff. HTH, Geoff


----------



## Minisorella (Dec 24, 2017)

hairydog said:


> You (and may other commenters) appeared to have overlooked the bit about "good".
> But if you are happy with instant coffee, that's fine.



C'mon HD, it's the season of goodwill :cool1: 
Time for us all to celebrate the individuality of people rather than looking for them to be in our own image. I think someone else got that gig first :raofl:

Merry Christmas to you, ya big hornet :cheers:  Don't forget to wear your Christmas cracker hat tomorrow :king:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 24, 2017)

Must admit I'm with HD on this one anything that has instant printed anywhere on the jar cannot be called classed or considered to be coffee let alone good coffee.


----------



## Minisorella (Dec 24, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Must admit I'm with HD on this one anything that has instant printed anywhere on the jar cannot be called classed or considered to be coffee let alone good coffee.&#55357;&#56861;&#55357;&#56861;&#55357;&#56861;



All tastes good with 'special milk' though Annie :lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 67070 (Dec 26, 2017)

Stove-top stainless espresso maker (Bialetti I think it is) or Aeropress. I only drink 1 cup of coffee a day now (after taking the dog for his long walk in the morning) having previously been, not exactly a coffee addict but someone with a serious habit.  As a standby I keep a jar of Alta Rica, 2 spoons per mug. It’s tea at all other times.


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 27, 2017)

Green Man said:


> Stove-top stainless espresso maker (Bialetti I think it is) or Aeropress. I only drink 1 cup of coffee a day now (after taking the dog for his long walk in the morning) having previously been, not exactly a coffee addict but someone with a serious habit.  As a standby I keep a jar of Alta Rica, 2 spoons per mug. It’s tea at all other times.


Interested in your reasons for drinking tea instead of coffee? 

Regards, 
Del


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 27, 2017)

*I'm a bit addicted to coffee, so....*

I'm a bit addicted to coffee, so I have this topic close to my heart.
I always buy loads of coffee brands as I travel Europe.
My hardware consists of a large catering s/steel funnel as used on the cona/bravilor commercial filter machines, these take the commercial 3 litre filter papers. I have a bravilor bonomat machine with the hotplates and jugs.
I only take the funnel and a quantity of the papers when travelling, leaving the actual machine in the store.

I drink from a pint mug so I filter the brew straight into the cup, or I use a 2 litre s/steel thermos jug for 2 litres.

Coffee is usually an Arabica but if I am in Spain I like mezcla blends too. 
I like to try as many brands and strengths as I happen across and usually have a dozen or so packs in the cupboard.

I like to use dutch coffeemelk, leche evaporada or plain evaporated milk in the cup, to give the brew a rich creamy taste. 
Natural can sugar is also to my taste.

Method is to line the funnel with the filter paper bowl, measure in your ground beans and pour just-off-the-boil water to your taste.

I prefer this method over say a stove top expresso jug because the used grounds are held together by the filter paper, so they can be easily disposed of, rather than  risking blocked waste pipes.

If I'm on the road, a fresh 2 litre thermos made before travel, gives me good coffee for half a day or so.

I've found that this approach always gives me good quality coffee, easily with no mess and takes up little room in the motorhome.

james


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Dec 27, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Keeping coffee warm for a while can change its taste quite a lot. One place I worked at had a Costa Coffee concession. The machine was the real thing, the beans were from Costa. The resulting drink was horrible. Nothing like the standard you expect from Costa.
> However, at breakfast time they were really busy, so they used to make the coffee in advance and store it in a thermos jug. The coffee was made exactly the same way as usual by the same person (and tasted just as bad: I tasted it) but after half an hour or more in the thermos, it was lovely.
> I don't pretend to understand how storage made it taste better, but it definitely did.
> Of course, storing might also make it taste less good...



I find it is important to keep the inner thermos jug clean.
Thermos jugs can gain quiet a musty odour which degrades the flavour.
A half teaspoon of Borax powder and a cup of boiling water shaken for a while, will remove staining and odours.

I also tend to reserve the same jug for coffee only, never mixing the contents (eg tea, soup etc) as this can give the inside a taint.

james


----------



## Deleted member 67070 (Dec 27, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> Interested in your reasons for drinking tea instead of coffee?
> 
> Regards,
> Del



Don’t know, I just prefer it. Use loose leaf tea (PG Tips for me), a proper warmed teapot, leave it to brew for at least 5 minutes and add just a splash of whole milk and I’m set. I’m surprised by your interest, perhaps I’m an enigma

Coffee has its place (usually after food when in France or Italy) but I don’t find it as refreshing.  American coffee is dreadful - and I include the multi-national chains selling hot milky drinks - but their tea is worse! I detest the way these chains have overtaken our high streets so they can sell gullible idiots over-large paper cups full of indifferent over sweetened coffee at extortionate prices. Sorry, got a bit “ranty” there


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 28, 2017)

Green Man said:


> Don’t know, I just prefer it. Use loose leaf tea (PG Tips for me), a proper warmed teapot, leave it to brew for at least 5 minutes and add just a splash of whole milk and I’m set. I’m surprised by your interest, perhaps I’m an enigma
> 
> Coffee has its place (usually after food when in France or Italy) but I don’t find it as refreshing.  American coffee is dreadful - and I include the multi-national chains selling hot milky drinks - but their tea is worse! I detest the way these chains have overtaken our high streets so they can sell gullible idiots over-large paper cups full of indifferent over sweetened coffee at extortionate prices. Sorry, got a bit “ranty” there


I used to drink nothing but tea even when I lived in Cocoa Beach, Florida (I found a couple of Brit Shops to get "real tea") then last year I got hooked on coffee and for some reason can't get ack into tea, maybe I should try loose leaf as you do. I agree with you on the multi national chains, especially the prices, if you have to buy a cup of coffee from a multi chain company McDonalds is better than most of the "coffee" chains and it's half price plus you get free internet 

Regards,
Del


----------



## Deleted member 67070 (Dec 28, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> I used to drink nothing but tea even when I lived in Cocoa Beach, Florida (I found a couple of Brit Shops to get "real tea") then last year I got hooked on coffee and for some reason can't get ack into tea, maybe I should try loose leaf as you do. I agree with you on the multi national chains, especially the prices, if you have to buy a cup of coffee from a multi chain company McDonalds is better than most of the "coffee" chains and it's half price plus you get free internet
> 
> Regards,
> Del



When on a motorbike trip to Germany a few years ago we found some of the McDonalds had quite sophisticated coffee shops attached.  Good value Barista style coffee and pastries served in nice surroundings (leather sofas etc) and you could also get a Maccy D from the takeaway bit if you were starving.  We actually sought them out because they were such good value. 

I've never seen the like here but then I haven't looked too hard.  I'm afraid the golden arches are a sign to keep driving for me


----------



## absqui (Dec 28, 2017)

I tried a few methods but settled on making it with a coffee cone and (unbleached) filter papers - makes a good fresh brew, can filter into mug or thermos and the grounds can be composted, no mess no washing up!


----------



## rugbyreddragon (Dec 28, 2017)

Nespresso works well for us. Needs an inverter if not hooked up. Uses a lot of power but only for a very short time so not a problem.


----------



## jo662 (Dec 29, 2017)

We have a Nespresso machine in the motorhome.I know you said cheap,well
this was freeish as we bought with tokens we had from our bank!:dance:


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 29, 2017)

jo662 said:


> We have a Nespresso machine in the motorhome.I know you said cheap,well
> this was freeish as we bought with tokens we had from our bank!:dance:



I always thought the tokens you got from the bank were called money.  You live and learn.


----------



## spigot (Dec 29, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Must admit I'm with HD on this one anything that has instant printed anywhere on the jar cannot be called classed or considered to be coffee let alone good coffee.



We have a jar of Aldi Columbian instant coffee in the van for  when we couldn't be bothered to dig out the cafetiere & I must admit it's not too bad.

It's much better than the watery, milky slops dished up at the likes of Starbucks, Costa et al.


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 29, 2017)

Green Man said:


> When on a motorbike trip to Germany a few years ago we found some of the McDonalds had quite sophisticated coffee shops attached.  Good value Barista style coffee and pastries served in nice surroundings (leather sofas etc) and you could also get a Maccy D from the takeaway bit if you were starving.  We actually sought them out because they were such good value.
> 
> I've never seen the like here but then I haven't looked too hard.  I'm afraid the golden arches are a sign to keep driving for me


The McDonalds around here have leather sofas now and the coffee isn't too bad and at £1.29 for a white coffee it's pretty good value using freshly ground 100% Arabica beans.

Regards,
Del


----------



## spigot (Dec 29, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> The McDonalds around here have leather sofas now and the coffee isn't too bad and at £1.29 for a white coffee it's pretty good value using freshly ground 100% Arabica beans Regards,Del



In Morocco, MuckDonalds seemed to be the only place one could get a half decent coffee, they were also handy for clean toilets and WiFi. We left the food well alone.

All the other establishments seemed to be serving mint tea.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 3, 2018)

Well it arrived today the gas hob coffee maker can’t wait to try it.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 3, 2018)

I see Wetherspoons who I found sold decent coffee as you could have it made just how you liked it. Have now gone down the self service bean to cup machine route just so they don't have to bother with it at the bar. Definitely a backward step as far as the coffee is concerned.


----------



## harrow (Jan 3, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> I see Wetherspoons who I found sold decent coffee as you could have it made just how you liked it. Have now gone down the self service bean to cup machine route just so they don't have to bother with it at the bar. Definitely a backward step as far as the coffee is concerned.


I have championed wetherspoons in the past, 

but I am sorry to say because of the way they have dealt with a complaint to them that I will no longer support them.

They are fools when they stop listening to their customers.

:rulez:


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 3, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> View attachment 60389
> 
> Well it arrived today the gas hob coffee maker can’t wait to try it.



Who did you order through Annie. Though I don't know where we could store it as space is at a premium and it looks quite sizeable.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 3, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> Who did you order through Annie. Though I don't know where we could store it as space is at a premium and it looks quite sizeable.



Some company called Sea deals off eBay they are about the same size as a normal domestic one


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 3, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> View attachment 60389
> 
> Well it arrived today the gas hob coffee maker can’t wait to try it.


Hi Annie, I've found another one to add to your collection! 

Regards,
Del


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 4, 2018)

alwaysared said:


> Hi Annie, I've found another one to add to your collection!
> 
> Regards,
> Del



Wow that's a bit complicated for what it is lol looks like a smaller version of my pressure cooker.


----------



## spigot (Jan 4, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> View attachment 60389
> 
> Well it arrived today the gas hob coffee maker can’t wait to try it.




That looks interesting, Annie, can't wait for a cup of coffee from that.

Topped up with Baileys, of course!


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 4, 2018)

spigot said:


> That looks interesting, Annie, can't wait for a cup of coffee from that.
> 
> Topped up with Baileys, of course!



Both you and Your lovely wife will be welcome to test it when we meet


----------



## maxi77 (Jan 4, 2018)

alwaysared said:


> The McDonalds around here have leather sofas now and the coffee isn't too bad and at £1.29 for a white coffee it's pretty good value using freshly ground 100% Arabica beans.
> 
> Regards,
> Del



Try Portugal, The cafe just down from our local supermarket does a bica (expresso) for 50 cents and milky coffee for 90 and the taste is excellent as is all coffee here. Fortunately there are no Micky Ds in the town we winter in so we can enjoy real food.


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 4, 2018)

maxi77 said:


> Fortunately there are no Micky Ds in the town we winter in so we can enjoy real food.


I also enjoy real food but the thread was about coffee and McDonalds isn't bad and is a reasonable price (for the UK that is) and you don't have to eat the food in there to enjoy the coffee.

Regards,
Del


----------



## maxi77 (Jan 4, 2018)

alwaysared said:


> I also enjoy real food but the thread was about coffee and McDonalds isn't bad and is a reasonable price (for the UK that is) and you don't have to eat the food in there to enjoy the coffee.
> 
> Regards,
> Del



Then why miss out my comments about the coffee here which I am afraid makes the Micky Ds stuff pretty pedestrian.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 4, 2018)

alwaysared said:


> I also enjoy real food but the thread was about coffee and McDonalds isn't bad and is a reasonable price (for the UK that is) and you don't have to eat the food in there to enjoy the coffee.
> 
> Regards,
> Del



KFC's isn't so bad for coffee on the go either.


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 4, 2018)

maxi77 said:


> Then why miss out my comments about the coffee here which I am afraid makes the Micky Ds stuff pretty pedestrian.


I didn't mention your coffee comments because I didn't think it was neccessary, so you can get a great cup of coffee cheaper in Portugal than I can at McDonalds in Telford, that deosn't mean that their coffee is no good and I did say that the price was reasonable for the UK.

Regards,
Del


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 5, 2018)

We use the lastest mini Nespresso machine, mainly because we have the bigger version at home. It’s small and light and we only need one set of supplies.


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 14, 2018)

I got this today from Sainsbury's for £9.33! Bargain, just got to find a decent coffee and learn how to use it lol.
Some great advice on this thread and this type of coffee pot along the Aerobie Aeropress, which I'm also going to order off Amazon soon, got recommended a lot so I'll be able to compare both methods.

Regards,
Del


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 14, 2018)

Usually use Taylors coffee bags and our 240v kettle

However I'm very tempted by one of these..... 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...12v+coffee&dpPl=1&dpID=51FQN+yoMBL&ref=plSrch


----------



## clf86ha (Jan 15, 2018)

stonedaddy said:


> Took my post there Sue. Pan of boiled milk or kettle of boiled water or mixture to suit taste. Any instant coffee that suits the taste buds. So easy and fast.
> .... Tom ....



L'or coffee made with boiled water and topped with evaporated milk for me


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 15, 2018)

alwaysared said:


> View attachment 60556
> 
> I got this today from Sainsbury's for £9.33! Bargain, just got to find a decent coffee and learn how to use it lol.
> Some great advice on this thread and this type of coffee pot along the Aerobie Aeropress, which I'm also going to order off Amazon soon, got recommended a lot so I'll be able to compare both methods.
> ...


I also bought one of those from Sainsbury's as an alternative to the Aeropress I already have. Both produce great-tasting coffee but, while not needing a kettle, the Sainsbury's stove-top espresso maker leaves a small amount of 'sludge' in the bottom of your coffee cup. No sludge with the Aeropress and it's easier to clean.

HTH, Geoff


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 21, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Usually use Taylors coffee bags and our 240v kettle
> 
> However I'm very tempted by one of these.....
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...12v+coffee&dpPl=1&dpID=51FQN+yoMBL&ref=plSrch




After ordering AND sending it straight back 

Don't bother.... 
The carafe is the size, of an egg cup and, took a lifetime to make the coffee.. 
It only pulled 8 amps though.... Sadly that 8 amps was drawn for a, short lifetime.


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 21, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> After ordering AND sending it straight back
> 
> Don't bother....
> The carafe is the size, of an egg cup and, took a lifetime to make the coffee..
> It only pulled 8 amps though.... Sadly that 8 amps was drawn for a, short lifetime.


I've got a 12v kettle and that's the same bloody useless in fact lol

Regards,
Del


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 31, 2018)

I've now tried the moka pot and Aeropress and for me the Aeropress now my choice for "good coffee in the motorhome" :cool1:
Now I'm busy using it at home trying out the all different coffees lol

Regards,
Del


----------



## samleeds (Feb 1, 2018)

hairydog said:


> After trying a few different things, we settled on using a folding silicone coffee filter cone (easy to store, doesn't rattle) and paper filters. The coffee tastes good and it is vastly easier than trying to clean a cafetiere or percolator out with limited water supplies. The grounds go straight in the bin, not into the waste tank. The only thing to really avoid is a glass cafetiere - they always get broken!
> 
> Grinding the beans is more of a challenge. Like all "proper" coffee freaks, we prefer a burr grinder over a blade grinder, but our hand-operated grinder requires 120 turns of the handle to make two mugs of coffee. It's enough faff that we often buy ready-ground coffee for the motorhome. Not as good, but less work!



we use a simlar set up, boil kettle, place number 3 filter paper in the plastic cone put a heaped spoonful of coffee in it and pour over enough water for one cup. Once its done move it to the wifes cup, fill it with offee again on top of the old grinds and repeat. When finished fold the filter inwards and put in the bin. No grinds to worry about and perfect coffee with coffee mate for added creamy taste. Never use milf in fresh coffee.


----------



## namdom (Feb 1, 2018)

Great thread and very useful.  I'm about to buy the moka pot and foamer bundle on Amazon as I like my hot foamy milk too.  The Aeropress may get bought too for my motorbike trips where space is at a premium    Thanks all.


----------



## REC (Feb 11, 2018)

Has anyone tried the oomph coffee maker? Comparing it with aeropress it is dearer but looks nicer. I hate coffee but Dave had one each morning. Currently use a stainless steel double wall cafetiere​ which he likes but is a bit messy to clean.

The Oomph Advanced Coffee Maker, Royal Red. The ultimate portable coffee maker ideal for home, office, camping and travel.: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Feb 11, 2018)

*MILFs in coffee*



samleeds said:


> we use a simlar set up, boil kettle, place number 3 filter paper in the plastic cone put a heaped spoonful of coffee in it and pour over enough water for one cup. Once its done move it to the wifes cup, fill it with offee again on top of the old grinds and repeat. When finished fold the filter inwards and put in the bin. No grinds to worry about and perfect coffee with coffee mate for added creamy taste. Never use milf in fresh coffee.



Never use milf in fresh coffee !!

Well I'm glad to hear that ! 

That is not what MILFs are for !

james


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 11, 2018)

*There is Coffee and there is Instant coffee*

For proper coffee we use an Italian type stove top perculator.
Yes fussy but great coffee especially for breakfast.

At other times we use very good instant..I used to like "Blend 37" but cannot seem to find it now.
But a good choice available


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 11, 2018)

Yes, I’m a self confessed Coffee Zombie,,,ask anyone that has met me, So For me,,,It’s the Tried n Tested Cafetière Thingamajig
I’ve got a Thermal twin walled stainless steel one that takes standard filter coffee that can be purchased from any supermarket & I just buy different strengths & types then Blend for effect or to suit.
I also have a Matching identical one with the gauze removed from the Plunger that I use for a Tea Pot,,,Just Replace gauze if using Loose Leaf Tea.
Both are Simple, & Easy To Clean (So I’m told ahem !)...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 11, 2018)

wobblyjim said:


> Never use milf in fresh coffee !!
> 
> Well I'm glad to hear that !
> 
> ...



Oh Bugger !!,,,Was Kinda hoping that AFTER coffee maybe !.


----------

